# Logitech G35 Ohrmuschel abgebrochen!



## xehnon (7. Februar 2014)

abend,

bin grad echt am verzweifeln, und zwar ist mir gerade beim aufsetzen des G35 die linke Ohrmuschel abgekracht! Das Headset ist noch voll funktionstüchtig, allerdings "baumelt" die Ohrmuschel jetzt am Kabel! 
Das Headset ist jetzt gut 1 1/2 Jahre alt, habe das Ding beim Media Markt gekauft und mit etwas Glück finde ich noch den Kassenbon, ansonsten habe ich nurnoch die Bedinugsanleitung etc...

Meint ihr ich könnte da bei Logitech anrufen und den die Sachlage schildern? Müsste noch unter die Garantie fallen die ja 2 Jahre beträgt! Falls ja was bräcuhte ich dafür, reicht das Headset und ggf. der Bon ?
Hab im Internet von mehreren Leuten gelesen die exakt dasselbe Problem hatten und die konnten es anscheinend alle problemlos einsenden!
In diesen 1 1/2 Jahren ist nur der Lederbezug der Ohrmuschel etwas abgeblättert und der Stoff um das Kabel hat etwas gelitten, allerdings ist sonst am Headset alles ok und diese Mängel sind eher "optischer" Natur!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen, das Ding war verdammt teuer und ich bin zz. nur Schüler und da fehlt mir einfach das Geld für ein neues Headset!
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Februar 2014)

lol nach 1,5 jahren "NUR " ?!?! der Lederbezug abgeblättert? Die Dinger sollten Jahre mitmachen, so 5-7 Jahre, minderwertige Qualität. Such den Kassenbon und bring das Ding zu Mediamarkt, du willst es ZURÜCKGEBEN weil es kaputt ist, nciht umtauschen. Hol dir dann lieber gute KH + Mic die JAHRZEHNTE halten und 1000x besser klingen.


----------



## Gummert (7. Februar 2014)

Da können wir dir nicht helfen. Das Teil ist in dieser Hinsicht bekannt wie ein Bunter Hund. 
Schrott hoch³ 

Wir können dir höchstens nahelegen, für kaum mehr Aufpreis, etwas hochwertiges zu kaufen. 
Gerade das sollte im Interesse eines Schülers sein, da hiermit gewährleistet wird, nicht zweimal kaufen zu müssen, wie im jetzigen Fall.


Kassenbon finden und zurück geben. Geld zurück! ( am besten )


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> lol nach 1,5 jahren "SO Lange????????.



Bei meinen G35 war bereits nach 4 Monaten eine Ohrmuschel abgebrochen und nachdem ich zurück gebraucht hatte, war bei den neue nach 6 Monaten das gleiche wieder, und ich geh mit mein Sachen sehr sorgsam um


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2014)

Den Kassenbon bräuchte man schon und Media wäre dein Ansprechpartner. Ich glaube allerdings das so ein Schaden kaum als Garantie durchgeht. Wenn die Stricke reißen kauf dir einfach den Superlux und später ev. eine kleine Soundkarte wie zb die Asus Xonar DGX oder DG je nach möglichen Steckplatz. Spielt dein Headset locker an die Wand


----------



## xehnon (7. Februar 2014)

also ich kann jetzt entweder bei logitech anrufen und denen alles schildern (die sind anscheinend sehr kulant) und die geben mir im besten fall ein neues teil, was bei der qualität warscheinlich wieder nicht lange halten wird, oder ich gebs bei MM ab, obwohl ich da glaube das die nach 1.5 jahren, sowas eher als "selbstverschuldet" abstempeln! Im besten Fall bekomme ich mein Geld zurück und werde dann sicher kein logishit mehr kaufen!


----------



## crae (7. Februar 2014)

Ja Excite du hast schon recht, aber das löst sein Problem nicht.

Zunächst wie gesagt hol dir den g35 nicht mehr, wegen der Sound- sowie der Verarbeitungsqualität. Letztere scheint wirklich sehr schlecht zu sein, denn mein bester Kumpel hatte das g35 zwei Mal, jeweils immer aus Reklamationen. Zum Glück konnte ich ihn damals davor bewahren es ein drittes Mal zu kaufen.

Falls du den Bon findest kannst du dein Glück versuchen, nur ist es so, dass du nach einem halben Jahr der Garantie beweisen musst, dass der Fehler bereits beim Kauf bestand. Ist logischerweise unmöglich...aber einen Versuch ist es Wert (also nicht das beweisen, sondern die Reklamation).

Eine andere Option (die ich mir ausgedacht habe um das kaputte HS meines Kumpels damals zu reparieren) wäre folgende:
Der Drehmechanismus befindet sich nur unten auf der Muschel, der obere Teil des HS (der Bügel) ist starr. Wenn du dir das ansiehst ist es ein rundes Element, in dessen Mitte sich das Kabel befindet.
Man müsste unten, sowie oben hineinbohren, jeweils in dem Radius des Drehelements und einigermaßen gleichmäßig, denn ich weiß nicht ob sich das Element durchdrehen lässt. Das könnten zb 2er-Bohrungen sein - es müssen 2 Bohrungen auf jeder Seite durchführt werden, damit sich das Element mitbewegt.
Dannach nimmst du zwei Metallstäbe (oder anders belastbares Material) mit einem etwas geringeren Druchmesser, du kannst ja falls es nicht passt ein klein bisschen was wegschleifen und verklebs die beiden Hälften. Dabei musst du aufpassen, um nur die Flache des Drehteils zu erwischen - auch wenn sich der Kleber verteilt, dabei musst du eben ganz vorsichtig sein.
Die Tiefe der Löcher sollte übrigens nicht zu tief sein, besonders die der Muschel, damit du nicht irgendwann auf elektrische Bauteile triffst.

Hier nochmals als bild erklärt: Screenshot by Lightshot

mfg, crae


----------



## claster17 (7. Februar 2014)

Mein G35 hatte ich für etwa 23 Monate bis das Kunstleder abgeblättert ist. Durch den Logitech Support wurde mir einfach ein neues zugeschickt.

Entweder du kontaktierst Logitech oder du befolgst den Rat meiner Vorposter


----------



## xehnon (8. Februar 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Ja Excite du hast schon recht, aber das löst sein Problem nicht.
> 
> Zunächst wie gesagt hol dir den g35 nicht mehr, wegen der Sound- sowie der Verarbeitungsqualität. Letztere scheint wirklich sehr schlecht zu sein, denn mein bester Kumpel hatte das g35 zwei Mal, jeweils immer aus Reklamationen. Zum Glück konnte ich ihn damals davor bewahren es ein drittes Mal zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Danke für diese "Notlösung" 
Werde erstmal morgen zu MM gehen und wenn die sich quer stellen nochmal bei Logitech mein Glück versuchen! Sollte alels nichts bringen werde ich diese "Reperatur" mal versuchen und mir schnell ein neues HS holen sobald ich das Geld dazu habe!


----------



## addicTix (8. Februar 2014)

Ich konnte mal bei AlphaTecc meine kaputte Razer BlackWidow Ultimate, die über 1 Jahr alt war, ohne Kassenbon zurückgeben ( natürlich muss der komplette Inhalt noch da sein ) und ich habe meine kompletten 160€ zurückbekommen... ( 160€ war eh ziemlich wucher, aber naja... Im Internet gab's die ca 40-50€ billiger... Naja egal )
Probiers einfach mal bei MM, mehr als ein nein können die dir eh nich drücken.
Und was auch ne Möglichkeit sein sollte ist ein Kaufbeleg. Wenn du das gute Stück jetzt nicht BAR bezahlt hast sondern mit EC Karte oder so, dann müsste doch auf den Auszügen der Kaufort ( eben MM ) und der Betrag draufstehen...
Der könnte dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn du nicht viel geld hast, solltest du erst recht was vernünftiges kaufen und keinen minderwertigen schrott 

Ich mein, was klingt besser? 150-200€ (je nach Soundkarte) für eine Kopfhörer + Mikro + Soundkarten kombi die dir gerne 20-30 Jahre hält (und selbst DANN noch in nem besseren Zustand ist als dein G35 jetzt) oder alle 1.5 Jahre ein neues 100€ G35 kaufen?

Definitiv würde ich aber Logitech anrufen, die sind meist recht kulant.


----------



## xehnon (8. Februar 2014)

also den bon habe ich jetzt, werde wie gesagt morgen mal zu MM und wenn die sich quer stellen bei logitech anrufen


----------



## homer3345 (8. Februar 2014)

Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich das gleiche Problem. 
Ich habe nicht eingesehen mir nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren wieder ein neues Headset zu kaufen vor allem, weil es ja etwa 100€ gekostet hat. Mir kam eine geniale Idee. Ich habe einfach kleine Nägel genommen, diese abgesägt, und mit ihnen und ein wenig Zweikomponentenkleber das ganze wieder geflickt. Ich gebe zu, dass es nicht gerade die eleganteste Lösung ist, aber aber seit ungefähr einem Jahr hält es jetzt bombenfest! Die Aktion hat mich nur ein paar Euro und 3 Tage Trocknungszeit gekostet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummert (8. Februar 2014)

BlitzFix-Cyanacrylat wäre die bessere Möglichkeit, wenn man eine eigene Reparatur in Erwägung zieht. 
Danach schleift man es glatt.


Oder man nimmt einen entsprechenden Schweißkolben und verschweißt es wieder zusammen.


----------



## ich111 (8. Februar 2014)

Ja, wenn du Garantie hast dann hoffe auf Kulanz und lass dir wenn die es dir genehmigen einen Gutschein drum geben. Headsets sind von der Verarbeitung eigentlich alle nicht besonders gut.


Gummert schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt einen entsprechenden *Schweißkolben* und verschweißt es wieder zusammen.


Was soll das sein? Ein Lötkolben, der einen Lichtbogen erzeugt?!


----------



## Gummert (8. Februar 2014)

Die sehen so aus: http://www.orbi-tech.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/Motorradverkleidung_schweissen_3.jpg

Damit lassen sich Kunststoffe verschweißen.

http://www.az-reptec-shop.de/azreptec-s736h734-Schweisskolben.html


----------



## ich111 (8. Februar 2014)

Aber das ganze natürlich nur wenn man keine Garantie/Gewährleistung mehr hat


----------



## Gummert (8. Februar 2014)

Was bei allen Gaming Headset's weg fällt, da die ohnehin mitten der Garantie hopps gehen


----------



## crae (8. Februar 2014)

@homer: Nur das Problem ist, dass sich wenn du es so verklebst, das Drehelement nicht mehr mitgeht. Deswegen lieber reinbohren, Metallstifte rein und dann die mit Komponentenkleber verkleben. Muss man wie gesagt nur aufpassen, damit man nicht alles verklebt, sondern nur das Drehstück auf der Muschel.
@topic: Man könnte fast meinen, dass die das absichtlich machen, so oft wie das auftaucht.

mfg, crae


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Februar 2014)

Media Markt ist sehr kulant, nach einem Jahr ist mien Headset genauso zerbrochen, und ich konnte es problems zurückgeben und bekam mein Gekd wieder. Habe mir dann einen guten Kopfhörer von Beyerdynamic geholt.


----------



## ich111 (8. Februar 2014)

Life Cycle Managment wird das euphemistisch genannt, nur hat der dafür zuständige Ingenieur Mist gebaut und das Teil stirbt schon vor Ablauf der Garantie


----------



## xehnon (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten! 
Laut Bon habe ich das Teil doch bei expert gekauft, sry für die verwirrung!

Habe da angerufen und die sagten ich kann vorbeikommen und das teil austauschen (ob ich geld zurück bekomme weiß ich nicht, würde es aber lieber nehmen als wieder so ein schrott teil), nur wie sieht es da aus mit den anderen "Mängeln" ?? Der Lederbezug der ja etwas abgeblätter ist, und der Stoff um das Kabel der an einer stelle eingerissen ist (alles nur optischer natur) ! Ist das ein Grund die Garantie zu verweigern? Bin da grad etwas skeptisch da ich einen seeeeehr weiten Weg zu dem Laden habe und nicht umsonst da raus möchte! ^^

Lg


----------



## ich111 (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn es über die Gewährleistung läuft und nach der zweiten (bin mir hier nicht ganz sicher) Nachbesserung immer noch nicht passt, dann kannst du das Geld zurück fordern


----------



## xehnon (8. Februar 2014)

glaube mal die gewährleistung ging hier nur ein halbes jahr, also abgelaufen ! 
Habe nurnoch die garantie, wie oben erwähnt sagen die von expert auch erstmal nichts dagegen, bin nur verunsichert wegen den anderen "mängeln"!


----------



## Thallassa (8. Februar 2014)

xehnon schrieb:


> glaube mal die gewährleistung ging hier nur ein halbes jahr, also abgelaufen !
> Habe nurnoch die garantie, wie oben erwähnt sagen die von expert auch erstmal nichts dagegen, bin nur verunsichert wegen den anderen "mängeln"!



Vollkommener blödsinn! Gewährleistung gibts gesetzlich 2 jahre. Ergo muss sich der händler bos zu 2 jahre nach kaufdatum um das bei ihm gekaufte produktkümmern.

Was ein halbes jahr dauert, ist die beweislast, die der händler nachweisen muss... 
Ganz vereinfacht gesagt ist es so, dass man innerhalb der ersten 6 monate davon ausgeht, dass der schaden bereits bei kauf bestand. Danach sieht es so aus, dass du beweisen musst, dass der defekt nicht von dir verursacht wurde. 
Mag schwierig sein bei einer abgebrochenen ohrmuschel, aber lass dich von blödmarkt nicht für dumm verkaufen und reklamier das dings


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Februar 2014)

Genau geh einfach hin und sag das ist einfach beim aufsetzen abgebrochen, und das du immer sorgfältig damit umgehst, und du es gerne ZURÜCKGEBEN möchtest. Wenn sie es nur Umtauschen wollen musst du es halt nehmen und bei ebay verticken


----------



## ich111 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich würds halt einfach mal auf Kulanz hoffen und anfragen ob die dir nicht einfach einen Gutschein drum geben können. Dann könntest du dir einen guten Kopfhörer von z.B. Beyerdynamic kaufen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Februar 2014)

Ich würde erstmal versuchen Bargeld zu bekommen, hat bei mir bei 3 geschrotteten Headsets zumindest bei Media markt funktioniert, denke mal andere Händler sind da genauso.


----------



## Thallassa (8. Februar 2014)

Ob man das geld nach der 1. Rekla zurückbekommt ist reine kulanzsache. Vom kaufvertrag zurücktreten (=geld zurück) geht an sich erst ab der 3. Rekla


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Vollkommener blödsinn! Gewährleistung gibts gesetzlich 2 jahre. Ergo muss sich der händler bos zu 2 jahre nach kaufdatum um das bei ihm gekaufte produktkümmern.



Prinzipiell hat er aber Recht. Nach Ablauf der 6 Monate ist die Gewährleistung für den Verbraucher kaum noch etwas wert sofern er es nicht (mit ziemlichem Aufwand) zweifelsfrei nachweisen kann, dass er den Schaden nicht zu vertreten hat oder an einen kulanten Verkäufer gerät.


----------



## xehnon (8. Februar 2014)

also sollte ich froh sein wenn die es überhaupt umtauschen? Mit nem gutschein kann ich nicht viel anfangen, nur eben mit Geld zurück was die wohl eher nicht machen da der Verkäufer meinte die tauschen es dann um (obwohl sie es nicht mehr vorrätig haben, da bin ich mal gespannt^^)!


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2014)

müssen sie eigentlich umtauschen.. du bist noch in der 2 jahres garantie. Im Notfall gibts von Logitech selbst ein neues Teil.
Du könntest ein nagelneues teil übrigens immernoch verkaufen und auf was ordentliches umsteigen, wenns daran liegt^^"


----------



## xehnon (11. Februar 2015)

So nach c.a einem Jahr meld ich mich wieder, ich habe damals ein neues bekommen (Keine Gutschrift, kein Geld zurück) und da ich damals echt dringend ein neues Headset gebraucht habe und nicht flüssig war (immernoch schüler) hab ich es einfach wieder benutzt, und welche Wunder es ist exakt dasselbe wieder passiert jetzt knapp ein Jahr später, linke Ohrmuschel hat sich von der Halterung verabschiedet und baumelt jetzt vor sich hin. Nun meine Frage kann ich wieder nach Media Markt gehen und die geben mir wieder ein neues? Oder muss ich nun direkt zu Logitech? Quasi wurde die Garantiezeit doch wieder "resettet" nachdem ich ein neues bekommen habe, die haben mir damals auch gesagt das diese Garantiebescheinigung die ich da bekommen habe jetzt als neuer Kassenbon mit 2 Jahren Garantie zählt und dann bin ich ja noch drin in der Garantiezeit, allem in allem waren die auch sehr kulant. Kurz gesagt: Kann ich nochmal von der Garantie gebrauch machen? Würde es diesmal auch verkaufen und mir was vernünftiges holen, dieses Headset ist der letzte Schrott, würde mich nichtmal wundern wenn die es mittlerweile aus dem Sortiment genommen haben, dann müssten die mir doch theoretisch eine Gutschrift oder Geld zurück geben.

LG


----------



## Ebrithil (11. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab das gleiche Gehabt mit meinem G35, war schon aus der Garantie raus und habs dann selbst Repariert:
1. Einen Nagel in 3 Stücke gekniffen (Als Schiene)
2. Die Nagelstücke an den Bruch geklebt mit Heißkleber
3. Das Ganze mit Tesa umwickelt, damit der Heißkleber nicht abfällt.

Hält seit ~2 Jahren Bombenfest. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xehnon (11. Februar 2015)

Das würd ich nie hinkriegen, zwei linke Hände bei sowas....


----------



## CSOger (11. Februar 2015)

Einfach zum Media Markt und fragen.
Wenn du nochmal ein neues bekommst verkauf den Dreck bei ebay.


----------



## Ebrithil (11. Februar 2015)

CSOger schrieb:


> Einfach zum Media Markt und fragen.
> Wenn du nochmal ein neues bekommst verkauf den Dreck bei ebay.


Wieso Dreck? Das Headset an sich ist gut. Und wenn man die Ohrmuschel mit ein wenig Handarbeit selbst fixiert ists auch Bombenfest.


----------



## xehnon (11. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, das Headset an sich funktioniert auch noch einwandfrei und ich kann mich über die Soundqualität auch nicht beschweren, habe auch keine hohen Ansprüche aber die Konstruktion kommt direkt vom Schrotthaufen


----------



## cryon1c (11. Februar 2015)

Der Klang von dem Headset ist noch schlimmer als seine Verarbeitung. Ich würde den Mist nicht mal mit Handschuhen anfassen. So was ist Elektroschrott, Logitech lässt sich dafür aber vergolden. Ihre anderen Produkte sind ja gut, meine alte G11 lebt immer noch, nicht tot zu kriegen das Vieh. Auch die Webcam, die C920, ist gut. Bei Audio versagen aber praktisch alle Firmen die sonst nix mit Audio zu tun haben. 
Kingston mit seinem HyperX Cloud ist eine Ausnahme - aber auch nur so halb, weil das ein umgelabeltes Qpad Headset ist und keine Entwicklung von Kingston selbst.


----------



## CSOger (11. Februar 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Wieso Dreck? Das Headset an sich ist gut. Und wenn man die Ohrmuschel mit ein wenig Handarbeit selbst fixiert ists auch Bombenfest.


Ach hör doch auf...
Bastelarbeiten wie MacGyver an einem Teil was über 90 Euro kostet.
Ihm ist der Müll jetzt schon das zweite mal um die Ohren geflogen.
Für das Geld bekommt er locker nen Stereokopfhörer der besser verarbeitet ist und besser klingt.
Nen Ansteckmikro ist da auch noch im Preis drinne.

Neulich für nen Kumpel gebaut/gekauft.
Keine 50  Euro gekostet.
Das ist nur ein Beispiel wie es besser und preiswerter geht.


----------



## xehnon (11. Februar 2015)

CSOger schrieb:


> Ach hör doch auf...
> Bastelarbeiten wie MacGyver an einem Teil was über 90 Euro kostet.
> Ihm ist der Müll jetzt schon das zweite mal um die Ohren geflogen.
> Für das Geld bekommt er locker nen Stereokopfhörer der besser verarbeitet ist und besser klingt.
> ...



und die soundkarte dazu?
und was meint ihr nun zu der Frage mit der Garantie? Kann ich da nochmal antanzen oder gleich zu Logitech?


----------



## CSOger (11. Februar 2015)

xehnon schrieb:


> und die soundkarte dazu?



War vorhanden.
Falls nicht...diese hier ist völlig ausreichend.

ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn du noch Garantie hast dann würde ich die damit auch belästigen, auch wenn ich nicht viel von Logitech halte aber Kulant waren die wirklich immer. Wenn du es getauscht bekommst würde ich gleich gegen ein paar Silberlinge eintauschen und auf etwas setzen was auch Qualität bietet


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Februar 2015)

Versuchs mal, die beim Mm/Saturn sind seeeehr kulant.


----------



## marioline (2. August 2015)

Hi Leute!

könnt Kotzen gerade eben ist mir das gleiche Passiert.Wollt g35 aufsetzen macht es Knack und die Ohrmuschel hängt nur noch am Kabel!
Kann mir jemand ein gutes Headset Empfehlen.bequem und guten Sound!

Zocke viel und schaue Filme am PC!Obergrenze ca130 Euro!

Danke für die Antworten

Grüße
Mario


----------



## XyZaaH (2. August 2015)

Kingston hyper x cloud.


----------



## marioline (2. August 2015)

Ok hab mal geschaut!
ich denke ich kaufe das hier!
beyerdynamic CUSTOM ONE PRO PLUS - Premium Kopfhörer für unterwegs und zu Hause

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Ahh Danke OK das Kingston scheint auch gut zu sein...


----------



## Darkseth (3. August 2015)

NUR wenn du das ding regelmäßig unterwegs nutzen willst, UND du diese 20-25 seiten cover willst zum tauschen, kannst dus nehmen.

Ansosnten: Für 20€ mehr gibt's den Custom Studio.
Technisch/klanglich ne ganze Ecke besser, und hat Velourpolster schon dabei.


----------



## PiratePerfection (3. August 2015)

Mir ist mein Logitech G35 auch schon (links) abgebrochen  Aber das war beim ragen in LOL passiert weil ich zu fest auf den Tisch geschlagen hatte (mit dem Headset) 

Mir blieb dann nichts anderes übrig außer beim expert das gegen das Razer Tiamat 7.1  einzutauschen weil die das G35 nicht mehr da hatten, das Micro vom Tiamat fuckt mich seitdem ab -.-


----------



## Darkseth (4. August 2015)

schlechte wahl, das tiamat 7.1 ist eines der schlechtesten headsets auf dem Markt. Vom ohnehin schon schlechten G35 sogar ein rückschritt, weil es KEIN stereo headset ist, sondern 4 Mini-müll treiber pro Seite hat.
Ein 20€ Superlux wäre schond eutlich besser im Sound gewesen.

Beim Expert sollte es eigentlich nen Kingston HxperX Cloud geben? Das wäre bei WEITEM besser.

Das beste was du tun kannst: Bring das rotzige Tiamat zurück, geld zurück, und lass dich hier zu was vernünftigem beraten.
Mit der Phoebus Solo hast du schon ne relativ gute soundkarte, solche "headsetse" der absoluten unterschicht passen da nicht dazu...

Du kaufst ja auch keine 30€ Office grafikkarte für deinen Intel i7 5280k~ zum Gamen


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (4. August 2015)

Hab mal gehört, dass das Qpad QH-85 und das HyperX Cloud teilweise den Sound-Input übers Mikro wieder ausgeben, beim QH-85 lag es laut Beschreibung an der offenen Bauweise und dem recht großen Mikrofon und beim Cloud seien die Kabel ungünstig gelegen. Ist da was dran?


----------



## marioline (5. August 2015)

Hi !

Hab mir das Kingston Hyper Cloud 2 geholt..wie auf Empfehlung  von XyZaaH !Also ich muß echt sagen jetzt merk ich erst mal was für ein Scheiß das G35 war..für das Geld!!Vorallem schwer!!
Den Sound vom Kingston find ich auch besser..ausserdem ist es leichter und ich merke nach ner weile fast gar nicht das ich ein Headset aufhabe.Also sehr bequem!

Kann es jetzt echt weiter empfehlen!
Und danke noch für den Tip!!


----------



## Darkseth (6. August 2015)

Hey, schön mal ein direkten Vergleich vom Kingston zum Logitech zu lesen 
Freut mich auch etwas, dass es in so ziemlich jeder Hinsicht besser ist, trotz des günstigeren Preises. Da fühlt man sich gleich bestätigt, immer wieder das Kingston zu empfehlen ^^


----------



## XyZaaH (6. August 2015)

Kein Problem, viel Spaß mit dem Neuen Headset


----------



## PiratePerfection (6. August 2015)

Darkseth schrieb:


> schlechte wahl, das tiamat 7.1 ist eines der schlechtesten headsets auf dem Markt. Vom ohnehin schon schlechten G35 sogar ein rückschritt, weil es KEIN stereo headset ist, sondern 4 Mini-müll treiber pro Seite hat.
> Ein 20€ Superlux wäre schond eutlich besser im Sound gewesen.
> 
> Beim Expert sollte es eigentlich nen Kingston HxperX Cloud geben? Das wäre bei WEITEM besser.
> ...




mmmhh habe jetzt von sennheiser das PC 363D gesehen und das Game Zero

Einem Beyerdynamic MMX 300  wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt

Das neue Headset sollte außer gutem Sound auch ein gutes Mikro haben weshalb mir auch die von sennheiser mit noise cancelling aufgefallen sind


----------



## Darkseth (7. August 2015)

Budget?
gewünschte bauweise? (offen vs. geschlossen)
gewünschtes Klangbild?

Guter Sound und gutes mikro --> MMX 300. Das ist aber ein 140€ kopfhörer + 30-40€ mikrofon, was 260-300€ kostet. Dazu ist es geschlossen und bassbetont, beides nicht optimal zum Gamen.

Game Zero ist mist. Technisch so ziemlich identisch zum alten PC 350, welches damals 100€ rum gekostet hat.
PC 363d ist nix weiter, als das alte 360 mit ner 2€ usb soundkarte mit dazu, die teilweise schlechter ist als Onboard sound. Brauchbar, ich würde meine 170€ aber sinnvoller investieren....

Noise Canceling heißt ja nicht guter sound oder gute aufnahmequalität. das heißt erstmalo nur das, was da steht: Noise Canceling. Das Mikro ist gerichtet als "Niere", damit nimmt es von vorne (also Mund) auf, während aus anderen richtungen der Pegel gedämpft wird. Über die Aufnahmequalität sagt das NICHTS aus.
(Was nichts dran ändert, dass die Sennheiser wohl brauchbare mikros haben sollen. Verglichen mit speziell dem Game ONE mikro, empfinde ich das Antlion Modmic als mindestens genau so gut. Wenn nicht besser. Gibts auch als gerichtet (Uni directional) oder ungerichtet (omni). Ungerichtet = Es nimmt aus JEDER richtung gleich auf, klingt dafür besser. Uni = Nimmt nur von vorne auf, klangqualität ist aber dafür etwas schlechter (dafür eben "noise cancelling"=
 (wenn es sennheiser sein MUSS (nach probehören), dann das game one. Das ist zumindest offen, und bietet noch ne recht gute bühnendarstellung zum Zocken. Dennoch, beyerdynamic oder AKG sind für 30€ weniger besser!)

--> Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro (wenns bassbetont sein soll) oder AKG K612 Pro (wenns neutral/ausgewogen sein soll = du hörst feinere details besser) + Mikro deiner Wahl. z.B. Modmic (was meiner Meinung nach besser ist als 99% sämtlicher headset mikros), oder ein studio großmembran mikro, wie z.B. samson meteor, blue snowball, samson go mic, etc.

Wenn es geschlossen sein soll, DT 770 Pro ansehen, was quasi ein etwas besserer MMX 300 ist (mmx 300 ist ein minimal schlechterer DT 770 mit mikro dran).

Oder, etwas teurer mit 190-200€: Beyerdynamic Custom Studio, welcher dem MMX 300 nahezu jede daseinsberechtigung entzieht:
- abnehmbares Kabel
- Bassregler in 4 stufen !
- Klanglich/technisch BESSER als dt 770/mmx 300 (bessere mitten, knackigerer bass)
- Optisch anpassbar durch seitliche cover etc

Gibt passend dazu ein beyerdynamic custom head gear (ersatzkabel mit mikrofon arm dran). Ist zwar etwas schlechter als das MMX 300 mikro, aber brauchbar und die eleganteste Lösung mit passablem P/L verhältnis.

Wichtig: Erstmal sollte der Hörer gut sein, DANN das mikro.

Edit zum Sennheiser game one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1LAPgQ8Jqc
Das Video review ist zwar zu was anderem, aber er nimmt mit dem game one auf. Ich finde das mikro lediglich "okay" / Durchschnitt.
Ein 5€ Zalman mic1 ist kaum schlechter wenn ich erhlich bin. Hab zumindest schon aufnahmen mit dem Zalman mic gehört, die schon fast besser waren.


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. August 2015)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Budget?
> gewünschte bauweise? (offen vs. geschlossen)
> gewünschtes Klangbild?
> 
> Guter Sound und gutes mikro --> MMX 300. Das ist aber ein 140€ kopfhörer + 30-40€ mikrofon, was 260-300€ kostet. Dazu ist es geschlossen und bassbetont, beides nicht optimal zum Gamen.



Budget: Bis zum Preis des MMX300 (250-270€)
Bauweise: Geschlossen
Klangbild: Bass darf sein solange es nicht zu bass-lastig ist man soll vor allem aber gut Musik damit hören können und ein "gutes" Mikro für Teamspeak sollte auch nicht fehlen!


----------

